# The bees are out today



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a couple of weeks ago we had minus 10 F temperatures. It didn't get out of the thirties for at least a week. Lots of cold and then wind. Ugh. Today we are in the upper sixties and I have blooming ice plant! All the hives are active and the bees have found the flowers.


----------



## knute (Mar 10, 2013)

Great picture!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I don't know how you poor snowbirds deal with your winters. Bees couped up for month eating all the honey. I can't even imagine.


----------



## kerryq (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Tabby,

I'm in Central MN and today we were at 31° F and the bees were out flying and standing in the snow on the top covers loading up on water from the melting snow and taking it back to the hives. These are Carniolians and they are one tough bee. I would have posted a picture but I left my camera at our son's (Thanksgiving) and they are 120 miles away - won't get it back until Xmas.

kq


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> I don't know how you poor snowbirds deal with your winters. Bees couped up for month eating all the honey. I can't even imagine.


I attempted a response but settled on this: :scratch:


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

kerryq said:


> Hi Tabby,
> 
> I'm in Central MN and today we were at 31° F and the bees were out flying and standing in the snow on the top covers loading up on water from the melting snow and taking it back to the hives. These are Carniolians and they are one tough bee. I would have posted a picture but I left my camera at our son's (Thanksgiving) and they are 120 miles away - won't get it back until Xmas.
> 
> kq


I don't think I've seen them out at 31° F but I have seen them out in the 40's on a sunny day, bee poop spots on the snow. My bees are mutts and come in many shades, but mostly dark. Some are entirely black. 
I expected the bees to be out today, but I really didn't expect flowers blooming.


----------

